# Gambling Using Smartphones Expected to Soar in the Years Ahead



## Betting Forum (Jun 29, 2017)

The moment the iPhone was released, most people who were technologically savvy understood this was a ‘game changer.’ What they recognized was the significant impact that smartphone technology can have on not just access to the Internet, but also gaming, app development, and much more.

In the years since, millions upon millions of new smartphone users are added to the roles every single year. That means hundreds of millions of people around the world now make phone calls, play games, conduct business, videoconference, and much more on their smartphones. They also gamble in increasing numbers.

That Is Expected to Continue to Increase

The trend with smartphone gambling is only expected to continue growing in the coming years. Currently, approximately 70 percent of worldwide i-gaming wins are generated through smartphone and mobile technology, that can include tablets as well.

How much was gambled recently?

According to some estimates, in 2016 approximately $550 billion was bet online. That figure comes from Juniper Research. According to this research as well, this market is expected to double by 2021.

It’s not just in the United States or even certain parts of Europe where the online gaming industry is booming. It’s all around the world. Yes, the vast bulk of online gaming revenue is generated from Europe, but approximately 85 nations around the world have legalized Internet gambling, thus according to the American Gaming Association.

There are plenty of big name players, or gambling organizations, already invested in this incredibly expanding market, and it’s easy to find new casinos at TheCasinoDB. With so many online casinos and gaming apps out there, with new ones being released and developed every single year, it’s not always easy to determine which ones actually provide the best bonuses, best odds of winning money, and the best overall experience.

Why has smartphone gambling become so popular?

There are many reasons for this, not the least of which is convenience. For poker, roulette, slots, and other casino game enthusiasts, getting to an actual brick-and-mortar casino may not be feasible. It could be several hours’ or even several days’ travel just to get to the casino. That can be extremely expensive, essentially pushing out a vast majority of potential gamers.

With smartphone gambling, an individual can simply open an app and play right on their phone, wherever they are. They can pop in for a couple of quick hands at the poker table, a couple of spins at the roulette wheel, or a couple of ‘pulls’ at their favorite slot machine while riding the bus or train to work, taking a lunch break, or relaxing in the evening.

By 2020, or according to Techcrunch, it is estimated that the number of smartphone subscriptions around the world will double to 6.1 billion. That equals about 70% of the world’s population having access to a smartphone.

According to the Guardian, approximately 5% of all smartphone users had already downloaded at least some kind of betting app, which could be esports, a basic betting app, or casino gaming apps.

The gambling industry has adapted quite well, and even for those brick and mortar casinos that may have been lagging behind, not quite convinced that smartphone gambling was going to take hold, it hasn’t taken them long to catch up, providing intense competition, which translates into even better opportunities for the gaming enthusiasts.


----------



## Schweik88 (Sep 6, 2017)

smartphone gambling is a convenient thing . i remember i constantly used this site Marathonbet mobile when first learned about it. but unfortunately mobile phone totally consumes you and then you start spending more and more time on it..


----------



## ALL v ALL (Sep 18, 2017)

Nice well written article. I'm actually surprised that only 5% of smartphone users have downloaded some kind of gambling app. According to some reports I've read, half of all bets are now made online, which one can imagine as the majority of people use their phone as their primary source for the internet nowadays, that must mean that most of those online-gamblers are using their smartphones to do it, which would be much more than 5% of smartphone users. I guess most jsut stick to websites rather than apps... for now at least anyway.


----------

